# My vote for worst plumbing of the week



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

If we had the means to vote on the worst plumbing work of the week, I would nominate the plumbing in this house.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm not done yet. My camera takes some good, clear photos. WOW


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

That house possibly has the worst plumbing I have seen short of a trailer. I didn't get a photo of the sewage pump the was reduced to 1/1/2 inch pvc, with no vent and what looked like a lavatory type drain tapped into the lid. What a complete and total nightmare. 

If you look in the one photo you see that the water heater is trapped behind the furnace, with the softener and that conglomeration of junk blocking it from even the possibility of service.

They want me to do the plumbing for a remodel they are doing in what is supposed to be a main bath. Right now its a plywood floor and studs. Walk in ceramic shower etc....


----------



## Mongrel (Mar 4, 2010)

Nothing 5gal of gas and a match wouldn't cure...

Jeez-run away...run away...


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Dont they realize that this is a mess.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

In situations like these, the justification is always "But we saved money by not calling a plumber" and then they just want you to fix the leaking part out of the cluster.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

some mighty fine work there:thumbsup:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

whats the big deal? looks like most PEX installs to me


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> whats the big deal? looks like most PEX installs to me


Well that my friend is just sad. I admit that I see quite a bit of pex and cpvc run poorly, but this one took the cake.


----------

